# كيفية أداء سر الاعتراف



## فراشة مسيحية (28 ديسمبر 2008)

كيفية أداء سر الاعتراف​
من مذكرات الأسقف استفانوس حداد​​​ 
عندما يحضر أحد المؤمنين لكي يعترف، يلبس الكاهن البطرشيل ويقف إلى جانبه أمام أيقونة السيد. فالاعتراف اعتراف مباشر للمسيح وما الكاهن سوى شاهد على توبة المؤمن . ثم يبتدئ الكاهن قائلاً: "تبارك الرب إلهنا كل حين وكل أوان والى دهر الداهرين آمين".

ثم يتلو الإفشين: "أيها الإله ... إلى دهر الداهرين آمين. بعد ذلك يردد المعترف وراء الكاهن كلمات الإفشين التالي : "أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض. إني أعترف لك بكل خفايا وظواهر قلبي وذهني التي فعلتها حتى هذا اليوم الحاضر . لهذا أطلب إليك أيها الديان العادل الحنون أن تغفر لي وتمنحني نعمة حتى لا أعود إلى الخطيئة"

ثم يستمع الكاهن إلى اعتراف المؤمن وبعد أن يقدم له الإرشاد الضروري يضع طرف بطرشيله على رأسه ويتلو إفشين الحلّ . ثم يرسم بيمينه علامة الصليب على ر أس المعترف فينهض هذا إذ ذاك ويقبل طرف البطرشيل ويذهب بسلام.

هكذا نرى كيف أن التوبة والاعتراف موضوعة تحت علامة الصليب . يحدثنا الرسول بولس عن موهبة النظر "بوجه مكشوف " إلى أعماق نفسنا، هناك في مخدع النفس الداخلي نلقى السيد مضيفنا وإذ ننظر إليه نرى الظلام الذي فينا مسمراً إياه على الخشبة . الدينونة بمفهوم الآباء ليست عقاباً بقدر ما هي النظر بوجه مكشوف إلى مجد الرب ومحبته . إنها الاختلاء إليه في القلب .

وإذ ندرك مقدار محبته نفهم أنه لا يجازينا عن شر اقترفناه إن نحن أتينا إليه تائبين . إنه يحمله على نفسه، يقاومه فينا . متى اختبرنا محبة كهذه تظهر لنا حقيقة عتمتنا ا لداخلية. بيسوع ندخل إلى سراديب نفسنا فنكتشف فيها أماكن ليس فيها ماء تجتاز فيها أرواح نجسة تطلب راحة ولا تجد لأن الرب قد وطئ قوتها، شنّ عليها معركة بقوة صليبه في جحيمنا الداخلي، فهزِمت وأضحى بيتنا فارغاً مكنوساً مزيناً.


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اووووى يا فراشه 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مان

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع و معلومات تفصيلية جميلك تسلم ايدك يا احلا فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا ملك على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا مرمر 

كتير مننا بيغلط في طريقتة في اداء الاعتراف وبيظل يعطي تبريرات للاب الكاهن عن عملة اللي عملة 

مرسي كتييير 

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي حبيبتي راجعة ليسوع

نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## suf_ch (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررره لموضوعك المميز .. الرب يباركك

المسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2008)

suf_ch

ميرسي كتير لمرورك اخي

الرب يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (31 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة

التوبة سر الإيمان
 وينبوع الخلاص
 وطريق المحبة والرجاء 
ومسلك الأبرار 
 وموطن الغرباء
شكرااااااا لك اختي
موضوع رائع
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 يناير 2009)

ميرسي يا كليم على مرورك الرائع 

كل سنة و انت طيب اخي​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 يناير 2009)

عارفة يا فتوش
في كتير مننا بيقولوا انا ليه لاعترف للكاهن
انا بحب يسوع حعترف مني له دغري بدون كاهن
وده اكبر غلط عشان الي حاسس بتوبة بصح 
ومقوي نفسو بربنا وفعلا معتمد عليه
وندمان بجد مش حيخجل انو يقول للعالم كلوا
مش بس للكاهن انو غلط وندمان
وده اول الطريق مع يسوع
عشان الاعتراف ده سر بجد
وفيه نعمة كتيرة اوي بأتحاد المؤمن مع الكاهن 
لملاقات ربنا بقلب نظيف ومحب​ 
*



*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 يناير 2009)

فعلا يا مورا كلامك صح 

بس هى وجهات نظر وتختلف من شخص لشخص حسب ايمانة

المهم فية اعتراف بالخطايا سواء لكاهن او لربنا 

المهم نعترف بخطايانا ونطلب الغفران علشان يغفر لنا

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جمييييييييييل جدا يا فروشة 
تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2009)

ميرسي يا بنت العدرا حبيبتي

نورتي الموضوع​


----------

